# What was that banner ad?



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi David,

How many ads typically rotate through the banner at the top of the page?

I was finished reading the forum and was just going away to shop for something when a banner ad for DVD recorders caught my eye. Unfortunately I had already clicked to send my brower off to Froogle, and when I hit the back button, there was a new banner ad.

Yes, I know, serves me right for not leaving TCF in its tab and starting a new one. 

Is there any way one can go to a page and see all the banner ads at once?

Thanks.

Jan


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Found it, I think -- it was the Samsung "buy an LCD TV, get a free DVD recorder" ad which is on the front page of AVS Forum.

Unfortunately I don't have the space to buy the qualifying 32" or bigger LCD TV. 

Jan


----------

